# Hi



## luna (Nov 29, 2006)

Hi. My name's Sylwia and I from poland. We breeding arabian horses and shetland ponies. I would meet other people who love horses like me :lol: 
Some photos of our horses 









































and ponies...

















































My English it is not perfect yet. so I sorry if i will do some mistakes


----------



## dashygirl (Nov 21, 2006)

Oh my gosh, the ponies are to die for!


----------



## OhSnapItsRoxy (Nov 20, 2006)

Hello Sylwia and welcome! Your horses are beautiful!


----------

